# Pensacola Fishing Legend Robby Louhier Does It Again...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am posting this for my buddy Robby and is a late post. Here are two pics of his latest great catches.

The Red Snapper: I ended Snapper Season on the right note with an 18lb and 23lb. The 23lb Snapper is my biggest ever so far... 

3 days later I went offshore again for Mingo and White Snapper, and all I could catch were bisquit Triggers. I was pulling my hait out until the flatline goes down... The great Chulamar Deckhand, Billy, hands me the rod and the fight is on. The fish swam towards the bow and stayed deep. I started pumping and winding on the fish until I could not pull anymore.

Captain Dale joined us on the bow and he saw the fish and yelled, "COBIA!" It took me another 15 minutes to get this beast boatside until Billy could sink the gaff into this impressive fish. Billy actually did quite a bit of grunting as he hoisted the fish over the rail. While the fish was being hoisted over the rail, although I am blind and couldnt see it, I could hear the Cobia's tail beating the side of the boat which sounded like thunder.

One thunderous thud later I could tell the fish was on the deck... Mission Accomplished.... Its On Like Donkey Kong!

Me, Captain Dale and Billy hooped, hollered and did the deck-dance for at least 15 minutes.

All aboard the Chulamar. Again...


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice report, thank or sharing!


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn Fine Job Robby !! I remember catchin cobias with you on the "Bambo Vic" AAAYEEEE!!!!


----------



## iceman28o1 (Sep 27, 2007)

nice bonus


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great job on the snaps and cobia!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go brother. Dang fine fish.


----------

